

Courts Call Out Copyright Trolls' Business Model, Threaten Sanctions - grellas
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/10/courts-call-out-copyright-trolls-coercive-business

======
alttag
These rulings are all from district or magistrate judges, which means forum
shopping is still a viable strategy for plaintiffs.

Until EFF can quote these sort of rulings on the appeals court level, not much
will change. However, if the trolls keep dropping suits, these will never make
it to the appeals court. All part of the strategy, perhaps.

~~~
eric-hu
Since I didn't know what it meant, maybe some others might be in the same
boat:

> Forum shopping is the informal name given to the practice adopted by some
> litigants to get their legal case heard in the court thought most likely to
> provide a favorable judgment.

~~~
shabble
Patent Trolls seem to favour the Eastern District of Texas[1]:

" _The district has been perceived to be a favorable jurisdiction for
plaintiffs in patent infringement lawsuits, which win 88% of the time compared
to a nation-wide average of 68% in 2006_ "

[1]
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/United_States...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/United_States_District_Court_for_the_Eastern_District_of_Texas#Patent_litigation)

------
mkopinsky
Can the same thing be done for patent trolls?

------
larrys
While this is great, it will just mean the trolls have to game the system a
little harder and tweak their extortion model so it appears plausible that
it's not actually extortion.

~~~
chc
That's probably easier said than done. The measures required to make these
suits appear legitimate could severely hamper their profitability. They would
basically have to do fewer suits and put a lot more work into the ones that
remain, which runs counter to the troll's relatively low-risk business model.

